# Wake Baits Whats the appeal?



## Jim (Nov 29, 2007)

The only bait I have tried without much luck, but I know works is the MS-Slammer swimbait. I have both the regular MSSLAMMER and the mini slammer. These are supposed to dive, but wood being wood, they are different. When you retreive this type of lure...It creates a wake. The fish I have seen caught on these baits are big. My time will come with it.


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 29, 2007)

Last year I bought an XCalibur Xw6 Wakebait. Haven't caught anything on it, and occasionally I'll tie it on and play with making a good wake. I also changed the rear treble out and replaced it with a red/white feathered treble. Hasn't helped catch anything, but it looks good, lol! :wink: . You can cast that sucker a country mile it seems  

Here's a pic of one from a website:


----------



## redbug (Nov 29, 2007)

I Love my buzz jet Jr wake bait It Kicks butt i use it ll across the country and have caught many big fish on it 25 over 5lbs in 2 weeks on vacation
I like the minus 1 more as a wake bait instead of the baby minus 1 

the price of the deps is 24.99 and is well worth it IMO the bait i used held up well to all the fish I caught I did have to replace the hooks twice and there is no paint left on the bait (Sterling want to repaint it)
most of the fish I have caught on the bait have come on the first 2 cranks of the reel over weed beds

Wayne


----------



## shamoo (Nov 30, 2007)

ever try the scout, think it has two line ties, one for 1 ft. and the other for the wake


----------

